
Nintendo Switch tiptoes toward letting users back up their data - salqadri
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/10/nintendo-switch-tiptoes-toward-letting-users-back-up-their-data/
======
ganoushoreilly
I guess baby steps are better than no steps!

